# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  ID: Tiger Barb

## d2sign

Anyone know what is the name of this tiger barb? Keeping a few months but still don't know the name  :Sad:

----------


## Quixotic

Scientific name of tiger barb is _Puntius tetrazona_. The different patterns or colours are just variants of the same fish.

This is said to be achieved via selective breeding, or as I read from some other sources, could possibly be created via hybridising with other barb species.

Not sure what variants are these though.

----------


## CK Yeo

I saw it labeled as "platinum tigers". I think it is more likely selectively bred.

ck

----------


## d2sign

Try to google "platinum tiger barb" and found this site label it as Platinum Green Tiger Barb.
http://www.sunbeamaquarium.com/newfish_text.php

Drop by polyart last night and saw a few of them, hand itchy so catch another 2 more for my tank, very playful  :Grin:

----------


## sea_maestro

Yelo ' :drool 2: sign'. I'm keeping 3 golden orange version of the tiger barb species. Looks great. 

But I've a question on your tiger barb tank. Looking at your pictures, how do you actually keep it neat and clean without all of barbs dung and leftover food. I've the same black gravel as yours but mine looks kind of ugly especially with all their poop and pieces of uneaten food. Both of us agree that these tiger barbs are big eaters yeah. I'm feeding my barbs with varieties ; flakes/pellets/frozen bloodworms/wafers. Any tips?

----------


## d2sign

They are well train as no leftover food allow and must poo at the same location...  :Evil: 

As long as don't overfeed and make sure the flow rate for your filter system is enough to do the cleaning job.

Thanks for your 6 tiger barbs, you give up keeping them?

----------


## sea_maestro

Oh my, never know fishes can be toilet trained.  :Laughing:  sad to say that I've to let them go. My tank is not fit enough for the 6 of them. Well, ahem, I'm very sure the new owner will take care of them like a king; poo station at one corner and feeding bowl for each of them, with their names engraved on it...keke

----------


## d2sign

:Laughing:  Hope they like their new home.

----------

